
Easy Concurrency in Python - signa11
http://pljung.de/posts/easy-concurrency-in-python/
======
theandrewbailey
One thing to remember about ProcessPoolExecutor is that parameters and return
values are pickled (serialized/deserialized) in order to communicate with
other Python processes. Subinterpreters (PEP 554) aims to alleviate this.

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0554/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0554/)

~~~
auraham
How can I determine whether a function can be pickled? A few months ago, I
developed a concurrent system using ProcessPoolExecutor. In that case, the
function made use of numpy, scipy, and some instaces of classes. I worked as
expected, but I am not sure if that function was pickable.

------
hechang1997
just like the author said in the end, this is literally the simplest case of
concurrent programming where it's very easy to break your works down into
independent pieces and no synchronization is required.

------
vonseel
This is all great and exactly how I approached basic async stuff in Python 2.7
but I’m surprised there’s literally no mention of async/await syntax or the
AsyncEventLoop.

